# Enterprise Solutions > PeopleSoft Can you change the format of the date field

## Geek_Guest

Can you change the format of the date field (from mm/dd/yyyy to dd/mm/yyyy) in the page? I have met with the situation that I have a date field (input field) in my page with its default field format MM/DD/YYYY but my customer needs the same field with DD/MM/YYYY format. Shall we change the format of this date field? 

*Question asked by visitor neelvizhi*

----------


## SQLTweety

Did you mean is it advisable to change the format? Or do you want to know how to do it?

Please explain bit further.

Regards,

----------


## SQLTweety

neelvizhi, 

Did you mean is it advisable to change the format? Or do you want to know how to do it?

Please explain bit further.

Regards,

----------

